# DUX September Show



## trackend (Sep 9, 2007)

Well guys I got to the September show at Duxford yesterday (Saturday)
it was a real mix and match display with some WW1 replicas to the Red Arrows.
I've taken a few snaps (snaps being the operative word) so I thought you may like a butchers at them.
I'll post them in order of display plus a few odds and ends.

*THE RED ARROWS*
First up is the Red Arrows, this is the second season for Red One (the team leader) WC Jas Walker. To get to TL you have to have completed a tour with the Red Arrows previously, for Jas it was in 2000-2002. 
He has 4000 hours in front line aircraft and became team leader in October 2006 a normal Arrows tour is 3 years. 
Minimum requirements for selection to the Arrows is 1500 hours flying, a front line tour above average flying assessments
Formed in 1965 the Arrows current aircraft is the very successful Hawk T1 which they have been using since 1980


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 9, 2007)

Awesome pics Trackie!!


----------



## trackend (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks WC

*The F-86A Sabre*

This particular one (_Golden Apple_ flying in USAF Korean period colours) is the only airworthy A-model in the world, the A-model being the first delivered to the USAF.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice stuff Lee! 

This shot _really_ caught my eye. Good commercial appeal, great composition. The jetwash in the background really adds an interesting quality. You can ask the missus, when I saw that shot, I said "WOW" out loud.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 9, 2007)

Great pictures of my favorite jet fighter 8) 

Thanks for putting them up.

TO


----------



## trackend (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree T.O. its what I think a Jet should look like.
Cheers Eric, you were dead right in SYS's thread when you spoke of the grey skies in the UK. It was terrible very flat overcast but being back lite by the sun 
so it was almost like a white paper back drop most of the time.
As a for instance, take a look at this other Sabre shot. I quite like it but it's a silver plane on a white background no clouds no blue sky, nothing to give it contrast and I don't feel like layering in a false sky.

Anyway sorry for griping where was I.

*P51D Miss Velma and a pair of Harvards*

One of the last Mustangs produced by North American Aviation she saw service in the Korean War hence the fly past with the F86.

Both the Harvards are Canadian Built, 94 in 1942 the other in 1953


----------



## trackend (Sep 14, 2007)

Thought I'd stick a few more pictures on here
*Bell P-39Q Aircobra, Curtiss 75 Hawk, B17G (Sally B) Douglas DC-3 *this is a real war horse having been in the lead squadron on D-Day and also operation Market Garden. In 2006 the pilot who flew her on D-Day 84 year old Bill Allin of Olympia, Washington flew in her over the Normandy beaches once again 64 years after he had last done so.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 14, 2007)

Great pics Trackie! Man I love that P-39


----------



## ccheese (Sep 14, 2007)

Those are really good, TE. I agree with Wildcat, that P-39 is great.

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Sep 14, 2007)

Well done, Lee!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2007)

Excellent stuff Lee!


----------



## trackend (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks gentlemen I agree on the P-39 it looks great but on idyll it sounds like a blender with a shot bearing.
next up a pair of *L4 Piper Cubs* 57 is a WW2 veteran and apparently you can steer the little piper by opening the doors.

next a *Hawker Hunter* then an unusual display of an *Extra 300L* towing a *S-1 Swift* aerobatic glider. The guy in the glider showed her off really well unfortunately my pictures don't but you can see from the smoke he is doing some tail slipping.In contrast to the glider a fine display was put on by a Chinook from RAF 18 squadron and after that we had great show by a * Fokker Dr1 Triplane * *Sopwith Triplane* and a *Nieuport 17*


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice pix Track....well done
I couldnt make it so thanx for posting


----------



## evangilder (Sep 14, 2007)

I LOVE that last shot, Lee! Awesome!


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 14, 2007)

Holy cow, never seen anyone do _that_ in a Chinook! Great shots!


----------



## trackend (Sep 15, 2007)

Cheers guys I haven't tinkered with the angles of any shots the Chin was banking like that.

Finally a mixed bag of *5 Spites, 1 Buchon 109, 2 Hurries and the BBMF
*
As an experiment Ive put the last shots in a PDF file so if you go full screen in view it runs as a small slide show tell me what you think I had to use windows task manager to come out of it though once running, perhaps you guys can put me right as I'm not very computer literate


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2007)

Very cool pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2007)

Excellent pics Lee!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 15, 2007)

Awsome pictures you got there Trackend. Thanks for sharing


----------



## mkloby (Sep 15, 2007)

Excellent pics!


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 16, 2007)

Cool shots in the PDF. I like the WW1 bird shots, too. They look almost too good to have been taken at an airshow. Nicely done!


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice pix again......
Sadly,pictures of the recently crashed Hurricane too...


----------

